# Uk non-settlement priority visa delayed



## Rami reddy j. V (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection. 
I have got mail like that after applying my uk priority visa on July 2nd 2021 .
Anyone Help me on that....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What visa have you applied for?

Visitor? spouse? Skilled worker?


----------



## Rami reddy j. V (Jul 10, 2021)

Uk priority visa sir, 


Crawford said:


> What visa have you applied for?
> 
> Visitor? spouse? Skilled worker?


----------



## Rami reddy j. V (Jul 10, 2021)

Rami reddy j. V said:


> Uk priority visa sir,





Rami reddy j. V said:


> Uk priority visa sir,


Student visa


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Rami reddy j. V said:


> Student visa


15 day turnaround for any visa has not been happening for months now, so that timescale is irrelevant.
In addition, your application (for whatever reason) is requiring further scrutiny, and will take longer to process. How long is anyone's guess. 
You need to be patient and just wait.


----------



## Rami reddy j. V (Jul 10, 2021)

Crawford said:


> 15 day turnaround for any visa has not been happening for months now, so that timescale is irrelevant.
> In addition, your application (for whatever reason) is requiring further scrutiny, and will take longer to process. How long is anyone's guess.
> You need to be patient and just wait.


How many days it will take sir.


----------



## Rami reddy j. V (Jul 10, 2021)

Kk sir, sry. 
What does that mail mean sir?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Rami reddy j. V said:


> How many days it will take sir.


No-one can answer this ....


----------



## EmmaEk (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
I applied on the 7th July 2021.
Please Anyone Help me on this


----------



## erez (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the same email which you got. Did any interview was happened to you?


----------



## Hishamz (Dec 27, 2021)

Rami reddy j. V said:


> Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Bro did you get your visa?
How long did it took?
Was there any visa interview?


----------

